# Help!  Trying to assemble Char-Griller!



## gaga (May 10, 2009)

Its 90+ degrees in New Orleans, and I'm sweating my ass off, and I don't know how to put together my Char-griller with the side-fire box.  The instructions are confusing. 

Do I only knock out the firebox football and install a damper on the griller?  Or do I knock out both footballs?  How do these guys dance?

Also, I bought the smallest dryer vent and clamp at Lowes and its not small enough.  Has anyone experienced this?  I'm crap at this.


----------



## meowey (May 10, 2009)

I believe they both need to be knocked out so the heat and smoke can travel from the firebox into the larger grill area.   

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bassman (May 10, 2009)

You picked a poor day to get advice (Mother's Day).  I know nothing about that type of smoker but I will bump this back toward the top and see if we can get you some help.


----------



## abchristy (May 10, 2009)

Should be open football shaped hole between sfb & smoke chamber. Dryer hose should be 3".


----------



## pigcicles (May 10, 2009)

Knock out both football cut outs and line up the bolt holes and assemble.

As for the vent - let it go for another day if you're stressed and find one that is the size you want. Otherwise you will need to hose clamp it down until it's tight.

Good luck.


----------



## gaga (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, y'all.

However, I can't bash out the other football-sized cut out.  I bashed it over and over again with a hammer.  It won't pop out and I'm worried that I'm bending the side of the smoker!

I guess I'll need to buy a hacksaw that can cut steel.  I'm almost there!


----------



## coyote-1 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah it's not the easiest pnch-out to remove. Just be careful and persistent and it'll work eventually.


----------



## abchristy (May 10, 2009)

Put a phillips screwdriver where each screw hole will be & give it a good whack.


----------



## mossymo (May 11, 2009)

I recall mine being stubborn to knock out also (spot welder got carried away...), if you have a grinder or dremel that should get it started for you. Otherwise be patient and carefully whack away.


----------



## mavrick813 (May 11, 2009)

I took a 2x4 cut to the length of the chamber and slid it inside to support the side of the grill. Then used a Mason chissel right at the weld with a good wack from a Mini Sledge. 

Mike


----------



## caljr (May 11, 2009)

Knocking out the footballs are a big pain in the butt. I am sure you got it done by now but if not take the one that is giving you trouble back to Lowes and take back the dryer vent too. They will give you a new one. Ask them to knock it out for you or you will bring the whole thing back. They will oblidge. I had to take a saws-all to mine to get the one connected to the smoking chamber out. As for the dryer vent..Lowes does not sell a 3" dryer vent and that is what you need. Home Depot does sell 2 different kinds. A real cheap aluminum film dryer vent and a nice heavy duty flexible tube. You will find the clamp there also. I have attached a link to a thread that I posted which shows the mods that I made. Maybe you can find some ideas there. After you make the mods it is a great unit and I highly recommend it. It is well worth sweatin' in the Big Easy! If you have more questions I would be more than happy to help if I can.
Happy Smoking..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75966


----------



## gaga (May 11, 2009)

1. Carl, I am well aware of your smoker. I decided to model mine after yours when I first looked around this forum.  Seriously.

2. The football is still in there good.  I've drilled startegic holes, thinking it would losen up, but I've whacked the crap outta that damn thing, and its still in there.

3.  I'm just gonna take a hacksaw or something to it.  I don't have a grinder or dremel.  No mason chisel.  No mini sledge.  I drilled out the holes with my drill, though.

4.  I wanted to get it ready for smoking this Saturday or Sunday.  Now I got something extra to look forward to when I get off work this week.

5.  That football is gonna be history!


----------



## caljr (May 11, 2009)

I am glad that you liked my mods! This forum gave me plenty of ideas but I can take credit for the baffle design.

I drilled holes too and it didnt help at all. After I got a corner removed, I used a pair of vice grips and spun them until it started to pop off. The problem with the holes that you drilled out is that once you get it started, it will stop at the drilled holes and rip into a different direction.
I hope everything works out well for you. Good Luck!


----------



## gaga (May 11, 2009)

Thanks.

My tool collection is seriously lacking.  Yesterday, while I was sweating, and cursing the football cutout, I kept on thinking about borrowing James Bond's watch from Octo*****, where it has a laser that can burn through steel.  I only needed it for 2 minutes.  Sigh...


----------



## howufiga (May 11, 2009)

Someone on here told me to do the same thing.  I used 2 x 4 the length of the inside to support it, layed it down with the football knock out facing up and pounded it right out with a regular hammer.  Came out real easy.


----------



## gaga (May 11, 2009)

You mean put the 2x4 _next _to the football cut out?  Good idea.

I'm gonna be smoking this weekend if it kills me, dammit!

ps-  Its too bad that so many people have had to deal with this "football" issue.  Maybe someone oughtta put the 2x4 trick on a sticky or something.  Just a thought.

PPS- To all the Char-Griller owners, two questions:  1.  Did you plug up the holes on the bottom of the main chamber?  2.  Is the thermometer leaky?  I bought some thermometers that I'll install, but I'm worried that the factory thermometer is gonna leak.  The seal is very loose.


----------



## howufiga (May 11, 2009)

Yes, check out my primitive drawing! lol You want the 2x4 cut the length of the inside of your chargriller and move it around while you knock out football withe hammer.  Take pics and post if you can!

The factory thermometers stink. I've installed 2 aftermarket thermometers at grate level. The chargriller leaks all over the place. There is a sticky dedicated to Chargriller mods. Check it out


----------



## mavrick813 (May 11, 2009)

Check out these threads here for all your CG Mods. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58778

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=mavrick813

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...GrilleMods.pdf

Mike


----------



## bigsteve (May 11, 2009)




----------



## caljr (May 11, 2009)

I personally did not plug the holes on the bottom. I dont think there will be too much heat loss. After I completed my mods I was seasoning the smoker (see below) and I had a ton of smoke going to see if I still had leaks and nothing was coming from the holes on the bottom. I am sure it wont hurt if you want to do it, just get nuts and bolts that are not galvinized. 


The thermometer leaks but it is going to be the smallest leak you have. Ace hardware stores sell a high heat silicone which you can seal it with if you want. You can also use the gasket adheasive that I used for attaching the gasket but it will be pretty permenant at that point.


----------



## 1894 (May 12, 2009)

Mine is a C/G smoking pro , got the fire box at the same time. 
 SFB needed no knock outs . The SP just one side knocked out where the SFB attached .  You are not trying to punch out both sides of the cooking chamber are you ?  ( confused ?? )
 I just used a 2X inside the cooking chamber and a good hammer tap on a straight screwdriver at each of the dozen or so half moon shaped spot where the football was connected and it popped right off. Bolted on the SFB and seasoned the unit.


----------



## gaga (May 12, 2009)

I killed it.





I went immediately to Home Depot to get a 2x4 after work.  Got home and put the chamber on its side.  I wedged the 2x4 into the body of the main chamber and whacked away with a hammer.  And I killed my smoker.  The football is still in there good.  I bent the heck out of the whole right side of the chamber.  I hate you Char-Griller and all you stand for.  Okay, that last bit was a bit much, but I am really frustrated.

I'm going back to Lowe's to demand a refund and that they remove the football on my replacement.  The one I got is toast.

It shouldn't be this hard.  This should be fun.  I'm not the most mechanically inclined dude out there, but I'm not inept either.


----------



## rickw (May 12, 2009)

Well darn, that sucks. Good luck on the replacement.


----------



## mavrick813 (May 12, 2009)

Well that does suck. I can't believe you had so much trouble. 

Mike


----------



## nolasmoker (May 12, 2009)

New Orleans huh? I'm in Metairie! Lowes is pretty good on returns and helping out with problems (much better than Home Depot). 

Its good to know there's someone on here from the same neck of the woods... Maybe we'll get good enough and see each other in compatition one day!

-Justin


----------



## gaga (May 13, 2009)

The lady working in the returns department at Lowes was quite perplexed at my request so she called over her supervisor.  The supervisor was dripping with attitude and I could tell she thought I was in the wrong, so she called over the manager.  The manager was one cool dude.

I explained to him that the football cut-out was not properly perforated and he agreed to replace the smoker with a new one, already assembled with the football knocked-out!  He said he has one at home that he uses all the time.

Once I was assured I'd get a new pre-assembled unit, we both were able to have a good laugh at how I managed to mangle the crap outta the side of the smoker.  

I said it before and I'll say it again, I WILL be smoking this weekend, dammit!

ps-Justin, I live in the Bywater.  
pps- I hope I'm a better smoker than a smoker-assembler!


----------



## coyote-1 (May 13, 2009)

Apparently not all football knockouts are quite as _knocked_ as yours was. I know mine provided a high degree of resistance. But I managed it without mangling the unit - though I gotta say that did seem like a possibility for awhile. I used a 2x4 to brace it internally, and then placed a flat-blade screwdriver right at the knockout tab and hit with a hammer. Then I'd move the brace to the next tab point and repeat.


----------



## scrutley (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, mine is welded pretty much 100% of the way around.  I'm going to be using the Dremel this week to see if I can weaken it before I try to hammer it out.


----------



## howufiga (May 13, 2009)

Mine was just spot welded and it did put up a little resistance, but came out quite easily.  It did bend the side ever so slightly, but I was able to bend it back into shape!  sorry about your ordeal!  :(


----------



## gaga (May 13, 2009)

Dude, take it back to Lowes and have them do it.  I sucked it up and threw in the towel and it was a great decision.  Don't be a hero!


----------



## coyote-1 (May 13, 2009)

Ummm.... that's NOT the way such knockouts work!
A knockout is exactly that. A huge metal stamp comes down and cuts the outline from the existing sheet metal - but it does not cut all the way through, and it leaves those little _tabs_ that are in fact NEVER cut by the machine. So those are not welds. The labor involved in cutting a piece out and then re-installing it with welds would bump the price up significantly.


----------



## scrutley (May 13, 2009)

Ok, ok, I fixed my statement


----------



## 1894 (May 13, 2009)

Yep , I moved the ( mine was a 2X6 ) for each spot , and repeated all the way around as you did. 
 Saved the 2X and used it for my neighbors S/P the next weekend. 

All manufacturers have to have a tolerance range for their tooling . Stuff like max / min diameters for drill bits as they get used  ( worn out ) . Seems C/G let that press get too worn before they replaced it.  
  Good job to Lowes for doing the right thing and replacing it with a set up unit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Good customer service should not go unrewarded .


----------



## coyote-1 (May 13, 2009)

CG might be having quality control issues in general.

I posted here about my firebox problem. The top door was not mounted properly! It looked like it would fit right IF the hinge were done correctly; alas, the hinge did not allow that door to close all the way. Also, the drawer didn't fit real well. 

Lowes was cool though. They let me return that firebox, and take the one from the floor model. That floor model was clearly a bit older! The grill rails are welded in the new one; the old one had them mounted with screws. But both the door and the drawer in the floor model fit perfectly.

I'd be a bit leery of CharGriller at this point if these issues have become common. Definitely check the fit & finish of your new unit BEFORE burning-in.


----------



## bigsteve (May 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see your Christmas tree!!


----------



## gaga (May 13, 2009)

And the saga continues....

I go to Lowes to pick up the pre-assembled chamber and they pull out this scuffed-up floor-model chamber with the fire box already attached.  I already bought a firebox and it is sitting in my shed.  I only returned the chamber, so if I took it home, technically, I'd be stealing a fire box.

I told the dude that (a) I want a main chamber without all the scuffs and scrapes; and (b) I didn't want to steal a fire box.

So I'll be back to Lowes tomorrow.  The dude who helped me was really nice and understanding.  I'm confident that by tomorrow, everything wll work out okay.

I have to admit, I thought about keeping my mouth shut and just taking it home.  Might have done that if they didn't give me a scuffed-up floor model.

I will be smoking this weekend, dammit!!!!


----------



## scrutley (May 14, 2009)

I had a chance to takcle my side firebox last night.  Pulled out the Dremel and did some grinding on the press joints.  I then used a hammer and flathead to try to punch out the insert.  The bottom edge popped off VERY easily.  The top edge was a nightmare.  Whatever die they used must have been very dull along the top edge, hardly anything was cut.  I used the Dremel a lot to cut through what I could.  I ended up shattering two disks in the Dremel in the process.  Eventually I was able to get it out, but it put up one heckuva fight!


----------



## bigsteve (May 14, 2009)

There's no excuse for this stuff.  At least I know what smoker to not buy in the future.


----------



## gaga (May 14, 2009)

Your distress makes me feel like less of a wussy.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abchristy (May 14, 2009)

I guess I got lucky. I put a phillips screwdriver where each bolt hole would be & gave it a couple smacks with a hammer & popped the knockout right out.


----------



## ncdodave (May 15, 2009)

when i bought my smokin' pro and popped out the problematic football mine didnt resist at all! one whack with a rubber mallet at each spot weld and presto!
im glad i checked out the mod section here before assembeling my smoker though. it made mods much easier then came the perfection mods and that was a whole different story.


----------



## gaga (May 15, 2009)

I am pleased to announce that I'm finally done assembling my smoker!

Unless it pours, I'll be smoking on Sunday.


----------



## howufiga (May 15, 2009)

Excellent!  Your going to love it!  I love mine, am going to mod it shortly!


----------



## bigsteve (May 15, 2009)

Good for you.  I can't believe how up-beat you stayed through all this.  I'm more of a Homer Simpson.  I probably would have taken a sledge hammer and destroyed it.

What are you making Sunday?


----------



## gaga (May 15, 2009)

1. Oh, I did destroy it.  And then I brought it to Lowes and they gave me a new one.  

2.  I didn't even mention the hassle I went through trying to find a 7/8" drill bit to install my new 3" temp guages.  That sucked, but it was very satisfying to put those bad boys on the smoker.

3.  I'm gonna smoke a big ole butt, some corn, some mushrooms, and some ABT's.  The missus don't eat the creatures of the land (don't get me started), so I gotta put some veggie stuff on there, cause I ain't mixing pork and fish.  I wanna smoke some turkey legs, but my understanding is that poultry needs to smoke at around 275*, while the butt smokes a 225*.

4.  I'm inviting a bunch of friends over, cause I can't eat all that by myself.


----------



## dpdarb (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought the side box and, as per instructions, hammered out the side panel on my charcoal grill first.  All went well, a pliers straightened out any warpage.  Then I went to do the same to the side fire box.  In progression from small hammer to two-handed sledge, the knockout never knocked out and I ruined the entire box.  I called Char-Griller, left my # etc. and, after 5 hours with no reply, took everything back to Lowes.  They took it back with no questions and I came home with another one.  Before I could unbox it and try to drill it at the spot welds, Char-Griller called.  Said if I had any trouble at all just fax a copy of the receipt, my name and address and the problem...they would mail me a replacement.  Very nice.  Some of the units, made in China, have been welded too strongly and they are aware of it.  Bad engineering decision; should have bolted the knockout unit on...could have used the same 6 holes the buyer has to punch out.


----------



## markspacer (Jun 21, 2009)

I finished putting together my CGSP yesterday, and if I hadn't read about how hard getting that football out was I'd have probably destroyed mine. Instead, since I figured it was going to be difficult, I broke out the air chisel. It's been in this cheapo air tool kit my wife and daughters bought me years ago, and I thought it was the one tool in that kit I would never use... worked like a charm. 

I did the chimney mod and made a heat baffle out of a cookie sheet. Did the seasoning fire this afternoon, everything looks awesome. Tomorrow it gets christened with chicken... can't wait to try a brisket in it. I've never smoked before, always been a griller and haven't fired up charcoal for 20 years or so. The seasoning fire smelled awesome.... now to get some food in that bad boy.


----------

